# Inland from Denia and the coast



## Guest (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi. We're actively looking in this area but specifically away from the coast. Can anyone recommend estate agents/websites which might carry relevant properties? Any nice urbanizations? tks.


----------



## silverfox1 (Apr 24, 2013)

I've sent you a pm


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

You should speak to Ana or Beth at *Llorca Property Services* in Orba!

They're excellent........nearly 20 years experience and highly recommended


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Or you could speak to Julian at Loshilldickos. An English estate agent who is surviving - even in this crisis!


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Or you could speak to Julian at Loshilldickos. An English estate agent who is surviving - even in this crisis!




It seems a very informative site, with lots of handy hints for those who are relocating !


----------



## haynesbob (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi, 
We bought a house in ontinyent at the end of 2012 using Julian at Loshildikos must say he was very helpful.

Good luck in your search


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

Great stuff and many thanks. We hope to finally arrive in the area tomorrow after various trials and tribulations en route.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

I've been checking out house prices etc. in the Valencia region and some places seem very reasonable and was wondering if one has to knuckle down and learn Valenciano or would Spanish be accepted happily.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Justina said:


> I've been checking out house prices etc. in the Valencia region and some places seem very reasonable and was wondering if one has to knuckle down and learn Valenciano or would Spanish be accepted happily.


after 10 years here I can read Valenciano reasonably fluently, understand most of what is said to me........ but the most I've ever actually said is 'Bon Dia'......


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

You don't need to learn Valenciano at all, you'll be in Spain and everybody speaks Spanish.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

Lolito said:


> You don't need to learn Valenciano at all, you'll be in Spain and everybody speaks Spanish.


True, but we find in our village that although people speak to us directly in 'Spanish', they speak valenciano together. This can leave one feeling a bit isolated at village events, classes etc. We love it here and don't want to move but it is a pleasure, when we visit other parts of Spain, to be able to understand what is going on!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lolito said:


> You don't need to learn Valenciano at all, you'll be in Spain and everybody speaks Spanish.


With all due respect, I know you're Spanish, but this is simply wrong.

We have neighbours (admittedly they are quite old) but they ONLY speak Valenciano. We asked some of our Spanish friends and they confirmed that some, older, people have never learned Spanish.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> With all due respect, I know you're Spanish, but this is simply wrong.
> 
> We have neighbours (admittedly they are quite old) but they ONLY speak Valenciano. We asked some of our Spanish friends and they confirmed that some, older, people have never learned Spanish.



the families of many/most of my daughter's friends speak Valenciano exclusively at home, & you're more likely to hear it spoken on the street here too

They _can _speak Spanish, but choose not to, & while they might not have completely forgotten it, it doesn't come naturally to them, especially the grandparents' generation


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks ggirl, Snikpoh and Xabiachica for what I perhaps explained poorly but while I know the theory that all Spaniards speak Spanish, I realise that some prefer their local language and if one would feel like an outsider. 
I was once told that in Barcelona the local can be quite stroppy if one didn't speak catalan, although I did spend a week there some time ago and the people were as nice as ninepence and no problem with Spanish.
Gallinera girl explained very well that one can feel a little isolated if all around are speaking in another language.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Justina said:


> Thanks ggirl, Snikpoh and Xabiachica for what I perhaps explained poorly but while I know the theory that all Spaniards speak Spanish, I realise that some prefer their local language and if one would feel like an outsider.
> I was once told that in Barcelona the local can be quite stroppy if one didn't speak catalan, although I did spend a week there some time ago and the people were as nice as ninepence and no problem with Spanish.
> Gallinera girl explained very well that one can feel a little isolated if all around are speaking in another language.


if ever I'm at a meeting or other function, those who would normally speak Valenciano do make an effort to speak Spanish for my benefit - though sometimes they forget themselves & slip back into Valenciano


not being able to speak it doesn't affect my daily life at all though, but not being able to speak Spanish _would_ for sure


many many do get by without Spanish in my town - I wouldn't be able to though, because of the way I choose to live


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2014)

This is something which has been concerning me. It's one of the reasons we became wary of Barcelona, our first choice, as I don't fancy learning two new languages. Now I see all signs in Valencia are in Valenciano and our recent experiences have shown up the fact that ordinary people, young ones, speak it as their first language and anything that can be written is written in it too. It seems more so than when we were here last year. Of course everyone can speak Spanish and has been terrific to us but it's been confusing at times. Yet another thing to think about!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

I also live in a village where absolutely 100% of the people talk in Valenciano at all times, as their main languages, which to be honest, I think it is a bit annoying, as even the 'announcements' over the speakers are all in Valenciano. 

My neighbours speak amongst themselves in Valenciano all the times, as well as the children, the people at the chemist, the people at the bars, the owner of the bread shop, I mean, everybody. 

They always say to me 'hello' or 'good morning' in Valenciano, and I continue in Spanish, so they continue in Spanish. No-one gets hurts. 

I have the same problem in Navarra, my grandparents hardly spoke Spanish as they were 'vascos', but they knew the language very very well, after all, they were born in Spain, they chose not to speak it but they knew it. 

My next door neighbour is 89, her birthday was a couple of days ago, we went there to say Hi and the house was full of old people (with respect). They all spoke in Valenciano, until they started asking questions to us, and we replied in Spanish and from them on, the rest of the time it was Spanish. 

It takes time for them to change it, but they are not rude, if they see you don't understand Valenciano, everybody speak in Spanish.

By the way, I do understand and speak Valenciano, but as Mark is with me most of the times, and he is getting enough problems with Spanish, I always politely ask to speak in Spanish. After all, as I say, we are in Spain and everybody speak Valenciano. 

50 years ago we didn't have Euskal Televista, or ETB, o canal 9 on telly, we only had spanish telly and radio. My grandparents, (they would be 103 if they were alive now), they had no options but to read, listen to the radio and everything else in Spanish. They knew spanish very well, but as I said, their choice was not to speak it as most people around them spoke vasco, but whenever we travelled to Valencia (I have family here also), or Madrid, they would speak perfectly well in Spanish. 


When people come to my house, for a BBQ, soon enough they all start in valenciano, until I say, 'please, in this house, only spanish or english'... and they happily change. It is a habit for them. Like it is for me and vasco.

Funnily enough, only yesterday I went to OLIVA, (pure valenciano), and I went to my friend's house for a coffee, and I met his elderly mother and we spoke in Spanish and my friend (her son!) was in awe, listening to his mother talk in Spanish, apparently it was something she does once in a blue moon. 

But to say there are spanish people that were born in Spain and lived all their lives in Spain, and don't speak Spanish it is just not true, surely is the same case scenario as my friend's mother, or my grandparents. 

My other grandparents are from Extremadura, and apparently they spoke Spanish all their lives, but I had more trouble understanding them in Spanish than the rest of my family in Vasco or VAlenciano.


----------



## GallineraGirl (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't know if you are looking at the Pego area at all but a couple of years ago the Town Hall ran free Valenciano classes. I'm not sure if they do now. Pego is still a very Spanish town despite a large urbanisation nearby (Monte Pego). It is a small town with good facilities and good access to the Coast and to some beautiful inland valleys. Perhaps it is worth a look?


----------



## caromac (Nov 16, 2008)

meetloaf said:


> This is something which has been concerning me. It's one of the reasons we became wary of Barcelona, our first choice, as I don't fancy learning two new languages. Now I see all signs in Valencia are in Valenciano and our recent experiences have shown up the fact that ordinary people, young ones, speak it as their first language and anything that can be written is written in it too. It seems more so than when we were here last year. Of course everyone can speak Spanish and has been terrific to us but it's been confusing at times. Yet another thing to think about!


Don't be put off, this is a wonderful area and although our village is in the heart of rural Vall d'Albaida we get by very nicely with our Spanish.
We are still, 7 years on, still stunned by the warmth and generosity shown to us.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

caromac said:


> Don't be put off, this is a wonderful area and although our village is in the heart of rural Vall d'Albaida we get by very nicely with our Spanish.
> We are still, 7 years on, still stunned by the warmth and generosity shown to us.


Which area is that? 

You don't have a location in your profile and the link in your signature no longer works (for me anyway).


----------



## caromac (Nov 16, 2008)

snikpoh said:


> Which area is that?
> 
> You don't have a location in your profile and the link in your signature no longer works (for me anyway).


We live in Montichelvo about 20 k inland from Gandia.

Thanks I'll have a look at the link.


----------

